# What's the difference between...



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Is there actually a difference between a paint silkie and a splash silkie?! I was at a show and I was asking a lady about her "splash" silkie when she corrected me and said it was a paint... She never said why it was a a paint! Is there a difference ?

Matt
partridge rock bantam breeder
Www.poultryrocks.com


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Very much so, color genetics are totally different.

Splash Silkies are blue and white, or blue with a light blue background. They are created with either two blues, two splash or one splash one blue.

Paints are created using a dominant white bird. Silkies are recessive white so had to be crossed out to another dominate white breed. Then the birds were bred for several years to regain the desired Silkie qualities while maintaining the black patches on a white background.

This is a paint:








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you robin! That make sense now!!

Matt
partridge rock bantam breeder
Www.poultryrocks.com


----------

